# Hemp Seed benefits?



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Folks, 

I was just reading the commical banter going on in Denise's thread about Squidget and how she had a real funny run-in at the feed store Don't feel bad Denise

Anyway, I was unaware myself that hemp seed is basically marijuana! lol. I really had no idea that it was the same plant if I've got my facts straight. 

Coincidentally, I just bought hemp seed for the first time about 2 months ago and had been adding it to my pigeon mix. None of my previous mixes contained hemp before and none of my birds were accustomed to eating it. BUT, I've found that all 4 pigeons are LOVING this seed now. My pigeons are fussy eaters so I've found it rather strange how quickly they have all taken to it.

I did some quick searches on hemp seed and from what I've read, it seems that it's quite a wholesome little seed, at least for humans. It does sound like it's got some unique properties to it that would also of course benefit the birds greatly. Here is one site that I found: 

http://www.nutiva.com/nutrition/amazing.php

It would be interesting to find out more about this little seed. Treesa, anyone?

Oh and on a side note, I'm now able to use the internet again from work at night....WOO HOO! The higher ups had basically disabled the internet on our computers for awhile there and still have but, I've found a way to bi-pass this by using my own laptop and since I found the main hub to where the highspeed internet connection is


----------



## Camrron

Cool Brad, you are so high tech, like out of the movies or something! You've by-passed all the bells and whistles.

Your birds could be LOVING those seeds because they got addicted. Oh How would I know. Just a thought. There seems to be a lot of happy pigeons around here lately though! 

Cameron


----------



## Poulette

I take hemp oil since 2 months because I have allergies, asthma and anemia. It is suppposed to help... 

"This is a good thing because decreased GLA is thought to be associated with several chronic health problems, such as allergies and other disorders of the immune system,” 

http://www.manitobaharvest.com/nutrition/index.asp?itemID=90

I did not think to give hemp seed to my birds, but maybe I will from now!  

Suz.


----------



## Skyeking

Brad,

I'm so glad you are on again at night!

From what little I know about hemp, it has been considered a tonic, and should be given in very small quantities, along with sunflower, linseed, cabbage seed, and rape seed.

It improves the bloom of the new plumage coming in. Can be given during molting period, rest period and breeding period, but only in very small quantities.


----------



## dnrslucky1

Brad

Thanks for starting this thread! I myself am very interested in what everyone has to say about this type of seed!

Denise


----------



## Whitefeather

Poulette said:


> I take hemp oil since 2 months because I have allergies, asthma and anemia. It is suppposed to help...
> 
> Suz.


Hi Suz,
Does the hemp oil seem to be working with regard to your allergies & *asthma*?

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon

Well here's what this link says about it:

http://www.awbi.org/pamp11.htm#2

Hemp ( bhang )
The pigeons eagerly consume hemp. It is high in fat and protein and stimulates the sex drive. Feed it only in small quantities. 

I saw the seed listed at NEPS and ordered some, then when I opened the box and pulled out the bag, I couldn't believe what I'd ordered. I intellectually knew the relationship, but somehow it didn't compute til I saw it.

Here's another link on hemp foods in general:

http://www.hemptrade.ca/en/public/about-food.ihtml

Apparently some are sterilized and some not for the birds. There was also a site where folks were buying bird seed and growing the seeds for their own use. They said the seeds in England were better for this than here.

fp


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thanks FP for the links and for everyone's thoughts on this topic. Like you Denise, I'm more curious about the benefits of this seed now too

What I particularly liked from what I read was it's high digestible protein content, it's high vitamin E content, mineral & iron content and it's excellent source of omega FA. Omega 3 fatty acids are often mentioned in human health and I'm reading more about this all the time and it's benefits. I'm sure the same benefits would be reaped by the pigeons as well. These of course are the "good" fats that the body needs

Seems there is some truth to the fact that hemp seed may give our birds more of a zest for breeding as well since vitamin E in itself is often been said to increase the sex drive and potency in male pigeons

I think like anything good, hemp should be used in moderation, especially these types of seeds and the very high fat content. From more reading I do on this particular seed, it just seems more that they should be VERY healthy for the pigeons and us humans too


----------



## WhiteWingsCa

Brad, I see most of the posters have already metioned what I've been thinking.... hemp is a "high energy" food - and can cause weight problems in less active birds - so watch out for your (not so) little guys! LOL

We have fed hemp on occasion - particularly for 'sprint' races. btw.. the hemp seeds sold for the birds come from the 'female' hemp plant - and isn't 'fertile' - in other words, it isn't worth trying to plant any! lmao!!!!


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Brad, 

Nice mention...!

I have been useing it some while for feeding ays or invalids, but then I forgot about it lately since I have not been making formula for anyone.

I could not find much to choose from here in town, and what there was was very expensive, so I bought some figuring I'd use it just for special Bird's needs.

I think it had been a popular Seed for ouse Birds years ago, before undcle scam got all huffy about it.

All of the Hemp Seeds I could find on line or in health food stored had been de-husked to prevent them from being grown.

They are very good tasteing.


I would welcome some recommendations of on-line ordering sources, if anyone has any to mention...

Anyway, because of the high protean, most Seed eating Birds likely should not have too much of it, while Babys and growing youngsters with their high-protean needs, could have more of course.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## re lee

Feed stores used to be able to order hemp seed. As said befor it had to be certified non germanating. So it for the most part would not grow. A person could check there local feed store To see if they would order it. It also has been used at shows to feed the birds being showed. BY there owners. As some birds eat very little at a show. And some drink very little at a show. But it can be bought in bulk from feed stores that can get it.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Thanks Phil


I was just following up actually on Denise's mention and how her thread got side tracked on hemp It's certainly a very interesting and worthy seed to ponder though


----------



## Skyeking

That is exactly why they need the hemp, along with the other ones I isted, in small quantites.

Pigeons like people need the variety, not just the Omega 3's, but 6 and 9.


----------



## mr squeaks

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Thanks Phil
> 
> 
> I was just following up actually on Denise's mention and how her thread got side tracked on hemp It's certainly a very interesting and worthy seed to ponder though


GUILTY! I was one who was extolling the virtues of hemp seeds on a couple of threads, including Squidgets.

Y'see, when Squeaks had to stay at the Vets when his wing was broken in preparation for surgery, Dr. Burke mentioned that Squeaks really liked seeds that Songbirds liked. Sooooo, I went to Petco and bought a bottle to use as a treat. THEN, one day, Cindy (AZWhitefeather) and I went to our local Mesa Feed Barn and they had Hemp Seeds. Cindy made a comment that pigeons like them and they were good for energy (I DON'T remember anything being mentioned about sex!). I bought some and added a few to his Songbird Treat. Well, let me tell ya, folks, ole Squeaks thought he had been given manna from HEAVEN! I kept thinking that he was getting some extra energy. THEN, I read about the sex and now I'm in a quandry...Squeaks has no mate other than me - a HUMAN! JUST WHAT I NEED - an oversexed bird! WHAT TO DO?? Well, luckily, the hemps are used JUST as a treat and sparingly. So far, BOTH of us are HAPPY (well, I would be happier if I could grow some of the those seeds... OK, I'm JUST kidding, kinda...) Anyway, to make a short story longer, I had heard about how much pigeons can like Safflower Seeds, soooo, being a spoiled bird, Squeaks just HAD to have some of those too.

So now, guess what! I have a pigeon ADDICTED to HEMP AND SAFFLOWER seeds! MORAL of this story: a LITTLE KNOWLEDGE is a DANGEROUS THING!

Oh yes, Squeaks DOES have more energy...and, I DO notice, that at times, he's eyeing me more intently than usual!


----------



## Poulette

AZWhitefeather said:


> Hi Suz,
> Does the hemp oil seem to be working with regard to your allergies & *asthma*?
> 
> Cindy


Cindy, it has not been long enough to see a difference. I have light asthma, and I had 2 episodes since then. My Salbutamol aerosol is enough to release my breath, so far (hoping to never have to go to the hospital!)
Because Omega 3-6-9 hemp oil could also help for the "mind" (anxiety, depression) I think it is a good thing for me to give it a try for 6 to 12 months!

Suz.


----------



## dnrslucky1

Squidget most certainly needs some of these famous Hemp seeds! Maybe he would gain some weight, be pain free, and start running around like the energizing bunny! Hmm! Mind altering maybe! Lol!

Denise


----------



## JGregg

*Hemp Seed*

I've been giving Acid hemp seeds in his food on a regular basis to keep the weight he's got on him (Acid is a 12 yr old type I diabeteic). In the 2 years he's had access to the seeds his feathers have become extremely soft and silky (lots of good oils).


----------



## feralpigeon

Well, the female plant itself, is the one everyone wants to grow  , and I wonder how in the world they can sex the seeds at the factory? There was one site that was a talk list like this one, and they were saying that if sterilized, of course they wouldn't grow, but they said it wasn't always the case. This was a site 'devoted' to uhhh, well, let's just say a different kind of 
enthusiast than found here  .

Interestingly enough, after my experience w/the bag from NEPS, I was at Whole Foods and was dumbfounded to find a rather large selection of different hemp 'health' products for humans there. I mean lots! 

Phil, NEPS is New England Pigeon Suppy and the link is in the resource section. They did not appear to be husked. 

And for JGregg, that makes sense to me, you live in California, have a pij named acid that is fed hemp seed  . 

fp


----------



## John_D

The feed store where we get our pigeon mixes have, I think, three varieties of hemp seeds. Doubt they differ much, except in price, tho. 

Many of our aviary pigeons enjoy the seeds, but it seems to be the hens I notice eating it most readily. We give it in small quantities along with the peanuts just as a treat, since both are somewhat fattening.

We have given it to new rescues sometimes, too, specifically as a way of helping them to put on needed bodyweight.

John


----------



## re lee

hemp seeds from plants grown more for seed and say rope fiber would very much lees the type of plant grown for drug use. As it would be of weaker value. But still the seed are treated to retard growth How they treat them I do not know. But small dose for the birds can be fine. If used for featherquality You can sub brewwers yeast tabs And see great results. brewers yeats tabs are good for birds animals and people. But for birds you have to give them by each bird. Where hemp you can give as a feed mix. fish oils work well too. Peanuts is a good carb for reseve energy. Been given for years to race birds befor the race. a tea spoon of honey in a gallon of water is good for the birds after a race. i used to do that back in the 70s after every race. The birds perked up real well after coming in from the race and drinking honey water. Gave them extra energy and the next day they felt well in the hand As to there wieght beingf back up there alertness being fine. But today we have vitimans and such thet people use. yes its easyer faster And such but not as natural As grains and other natural products. So hemp seed is 1 of several grain products that enhance natural health and such for the birds


----------



## JGregg

Well, Feralpigeon I wasn't looking at the websites with "other enthusiasts".

And Acid's full name is Acid Waste Dump 'cuz he looked like he came out of one!


----------



## feralpigeon

That's OK, JGregg, Pidgey and I love you anyway.....sides, I just couldn't resist!

fp


----------



## solly

often been said to increase the sex drive and potency in male pigeons

This explains why my roller pigeon gizmo doesn't stop courting me and pecking me.Every night when i put him in his cage i give him some as he really likes it-think its time to wean him off!!!!!!


----------

